

Getting the First 1,000 Visitors: A Case Study - damoncali
http://blog.trackjumper.com/2010/08/first-1000-visitors-part-1-web.html

======
il
This article is fluff, it says nothing beyond "submit to app directories",
which is an unsustainable and small source of traffic.

Getting 1000 visitors is trivially easy. Write a single blog post, social
bookmark it, do some very simple linkbuilding and in a month you'll have those
1000 visitors. If you don't like that, I can do a media buy and get you 1000
visitors for about $2 right now. They probably won't convert, though.

If you want to scale up and get traffic though, manually submitting to
directories brings very low ROI on your time. You'll have to do some serious
SEO/content, quality PR, or build out a large PPC campaign.

An article about how to get the first 1000 signups would be much more useful.

~~~
js4all
I agree. Also 8secs time on page? Seems to be just a link confirmation.

Anyway, lets see how this develops.

------
DotSauce
Taken from homepage: "TrackJumper is designed for freelancers, web development
shops, startups and other small teams"

I would recommend hitting up as many bloggers as possible in those niches.
Explain to them briefly how your app can be useful to them personally as well
as their readers. Offer a free trial / demo.

Who really reads those app directories anyway?

Find the top bloggers at:

<http://www.xmarks.com/site/freelanceswitch.com>

<http://freelance.alltop.com/>

------
HNer
this is one which will send you more than all the others <http://momb.socio-
kybernetics.net/>

